
Starting with Git: Cheat Sheet - joshuacc
http://thinkvitamin.com/code/starting-with-git-cheat-sheet/
======
aantix
For the Ruby developers, do yourself a favor and install the cheat gem (gem
install cheat).

Then just type 'cheat git' and you'll have nice tidy reference for git (and a
host of other subjects) right from the command-line.

cheat sheets

cheat ruby_one_liners

cheat textmate

cheat svn

cheat sql

cheat mysql

etc...

------
DanielKehoe
This is a well-written intro to Git. But for a real Git cheatsheet, I like
<http://ndpsoftware.com/git-cheatsheet.html> which is an unusual _visual_
cheatsheet for Git.

~~~
js2
I think this is the "original" git cheat sheet (at least, the first one I saw)
- <http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2007/09/git-cheat-sheet.html>

Also, it won't blind you. :-)

More at <http://help.github.com/git-cheat-sheets/>

------
bd
If you are on Windows, I heartily recommend TortoiseGit:

<http://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/>

It's like permanent cheat sheet right where you need it.

------
e40
I stopped reading at the criticism of git log. It only takes a --oneline
argument to make it much less verbose.

------
esschul
Actually found this one helpful. Thx. There are a lot of these out there, but
you can see the value of the explenations.

The only thing is, if you can't print it(something you'd have by your desk),
it ain't no cheat sheet.

------
eitally
In general, what's there to suggest a company use Git versus Subversion?

~~~
rookie
I would suggest starting here. Good luck.

<http://whygitisbetterthanx.com/>

~~~
koenigdavidmj
And once you convince them, they will likely say that it would cost too much
to migrate.

Then you tell them that you have already been using git-svn for months to do
your work, and the migration is effectively done already.

